# Betta Sculpture WIP



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

So, I started using some clay today when I got home from school and find out that I can actually sculpt bettas better than draw them. He's not finished yet, still in his wet clay stages and will be painted later. He'll be painted to look like my boy Trico who I sadly lost a few weeks ago. He'll also be hot glued onto a piece of cardboard that I'm hoping to paint to make look like a tank. I'll post a photo of him so far to see your guys's thoughts of him so far. Not sure if I will sell any yet, as I have a limited amount of clay, but I might in the future if enough people like this one. I'll post WIP pictures in the comments here.

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58c0a6a3a6547/IMG_20170308_172821.jpg?


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

That sounds like a cool idea!  I can't wait for you to post a picture!!


----------

